

Human Intelligence Enterprise (MIT Course) - colinmcd
https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.803/prospectus.html

======
DanAndersen
Sounds like a very interesting class. Are there any lecture videos available
or a way for those of us not at MIT to benefit?

~~~
colinmcd
Yep! All the material is on OCW: [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-
engineering-and-comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-
and-computer-science/6-803-the-human-intelligence-enterprise-
spring-2006/index.htm)

It's from 2006 but I'm told his courses don't change much from year to year.

